# Mainboard für I5 3570K



## TechScat (23. August 2012)

*Mainboard für I5 3570K*

Ich brauche ein Mainboard für meine I5 3570k zum ggf. oc'en.
Welche würdet ihr hierbei empfehlen?

Dieses MB sieht mir doch recht solide aus.
Hat jemand damit Erfahrung gemacht?

Asus P8Z77-V LX Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware,


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2012)

*AW: Mainboard für I5 3570K*

Die LX oder LE board von Asus würde ich nicht kaufen. Da wird gerne gespart. Daher auch der niedrige Preis.
Wie wäre es mit Asrock oder Gigabyte?
Z77 Pro3 oder U3D.


----------



## Adi1 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Mainboard für I5 3570K*

Hier mal eine Übersicht Produktvergleich ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), Gigabyte GA-Z77-DS3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## TechScat (23. August 2012)

*AW: Mainboard für I5 3570K*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die LX oder LE board von Asus würde ich nicht kaufen. Da wird gerne gespart. Daher auch der niedrige Preis.
> Wie wäre es mit Asrock oder Gigabyte?
> Z77 Pro3 oder U3D.



Das Asrock z77 Pro3 ist noch billiger als das Asus Modell. 
Von daher war ich hier noch skeptischer als bei Asus.
Die Gigabyte boards sind schon ganz schön teuer, aber im Notfall greife ich zu diesen.

Von Asrock lass ich lieber die Finger. 
Habe in der Vergangenheit mit dem Hersteller schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Was die Qualität damals anging, sind die ein Griff ins Klo.

Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

Gigabyte GA-Z77-DS3H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

Zwischen diesen dreien schwanke ich


----------



## Legacyy (23. August 2012)

*AW: Mainboard für I5 3570K*

Also die Qualität von AsRock hat sich seehr zum guten verbessert. Die sind genauso gut, wie ASUS, Gigabyte oder MSI. Von daher würde ich so ein Board empfehlen.

Von den 3 oben würde ich am ehesten das erste kaufen.


----------



## KastenBier (23. August 2012)

*AW: Mainboard für I5 3570K*

Nach der Trennung vom Mutterkonzern ASUS hat ASRock ordentlich an der Produktpalette gearbeitet. Von ASUS früher als Tochterfirma für Budgetboards gedacht, haben die sich mittlerweile echt zu einem guten Hersteller mit ordentlicher Qualität hochgearbeitet. 

Das einzige Problem was denen momentan noch im Weg steht, ist ihr Image. Viele bringen ASRock nämlich noch mit dem Motto billig, billiger, ASRock in Verbindung. Das ist nicht mehr so.

Solltest du also was vernünftiges zum OC'en suchen, so nimm das Pro 3 oder Pro 4 (Pro 4 für SLI)


----------



## TechScat (23. August 2012)

*AW: Mainboard für I5 3570K*

Für mich geht es jetzt eigentlich nur noch ausschließlich darum welche dieser beiden Gigabyte MoBos ich nehmen soll.

Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

Mit dem höheren Preis komm ich klar, aber was hat das teurere Z77X board was die "normale", günstigere Version nicht hat?


----------



## ich111 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Mainboard für I5 3570K*

Das Z77X ist für SLI/Crossfire geeignet


----------



## Adi1 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Mainboard für I5 3570K*



ich111 schrieb:


> Das Z77X ist für SLI/Crossfire geeignet


 
...und hat noch zwei weitere Sata3-Anschlüsse.


----------



## ich111 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Mainboard für I5 3570K*



Adi1 schrieb:


> ...und hat noch zwei weitere Sata3-Anschlüsse.


 Die sind aber von einem Zusatzcontroller und daher nur etwa so schnell wie native Sata 2

Ich glaube, dass man auch mehr Optionen bei der Spannung hat


----------



## FabiTheWinLover (23. August 2012)

*AW: Mainboard für I5 3570K*

Msi z77a g43 atx


----------



## flasha (23. August 2012)

*AW: Mainboard für I5 3570K*

Hat Gigabyte eigentlich den "An-Aus Bug" mittlerweile in den Griff bekommen?


----------



## Adi1 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Mainboard für I5 3570K*

Falls Du SLI nicht brauchst, bist Du mit dem Z77-D3H gut beraten.


----------



## Chamy (23. August 2012)

*AW: Mainboard für I5 3570K*

Also ich hab das ASRock Z77 Extreme4 und bin super zufrieden. Die MB von Gigabyte sind im unteren Preissegment ziemlich hässlich. Und bei denen um die 120 € kannste auch ein ASRock Z77 Extreme4 nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2012)

*AW: Mainboard für I5 3570K*



TechScat schrieb:


> Das Asrock z77 Pro3 ist noch billiger als das Asus Modell.
> Von daher war ich hier noch skeptischer als bei Asus.


 
Es ist nicht billiger sondern günstiger. Das ist ein großer Unterschied.
Die LE/LX Modell sind billiger als das normale V.
Das Asrock Z77 Pro3 hat aber ein gutes Preis Leistungsverhältnis und ist einem LE/LX Board vorzuziehen.


----------



## Adi1 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Mainboard für I5 3570K*



Chamy schrieb:


> Also ich hab das ASRock Z77 Extreme4 und bin super zufrieden. Die MB von Gigabyte sind im unteren Preissegment ziemlich hässlich. Und bei denen um die 120 € kannste auch ein ASRock Z77 Extreme4 nehmen.


 
Ja, hässlich sind die, laufen aber sehr stabil und kühl.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2012)

*AW: Mainboard für I5 3570K*

Das Auge kauft aber immer mit.


----------



## Adi1 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Mainboard für I5 3570K*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Auge kauft aber immer mit.


 
Richtig, aber solange ich kein Case mit Fenster nehme, ist das völlig Wurst .


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2012)

*AW: Mainboard für I5 3570K*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Richtig, aber solange ich kein Case mit Fenster nehme, ist das völlig Wurst .


 
Trotzdem weißt du aber was für einen Unfall du im Rechner hast.


----------



## Adi1 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Mainboard für I5 3570K*



Threshold schrieb:


> Trotzdem weißt du aber was für einen Unfall du im Rechner hast.


 
Solange das funktioniert ist das kein Problem, übrigends gibt es sehr dunkle Schweißerbrillen .


----------



## TechScat (23. August 2012)

*AW: Mainboard für I5 3570K*

Für mich ist die Optik eines boards auch vollkommen Wurscht.
Hierbei geht's mir hauptsächlich um die inneren Werte.
Tüte überm Kopf und gut is...


----------



## FabiTheWinLover (23. August 2012)

*AW: Mainboard für I5 3570K*

Der Beitrag war 1a Spitzenklasse


----------



## Rapire (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mainboard für I5 3570K*

Danke, mir hat das auch sehr weitergeholfen, bin nämlich auch auf der Suche des Brettes für meine baltige CPU


----------



## meik19081999 (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich find das gigabyte z77x-ud3h ist kein schlechtes board wenns im preis reinpast


----------

